# Ultraview 3 Target Scope



## yohowen (Jun 1, 2021)

How many of y'all have experience with using the Ultraview 3 for competitive target archery and do you like it?


----------



## yohowen (Jun 1, 2021)

Also what sight would you use in conjunction with this scope?


----------



## SeaSaltMud (May 26, 2020)

Great scope. I used it on an Axcel Achieve xp.


----------



## yohowen (Jun 1, 2021)

SeaSaltMud said:


> Great scope. I used it on an Axcel Achieve xp.


Sweet, that would be the sight id choose too if i can swing it.


----------



## SeaSaltMud (May 26, 2020)

yohowen said:


> Sweet, that would be the sight id choose too if i can swing it.


I like the lens cartridges. It makes it easy to run multiple setups and switch real easy. The UV light on the level is also a really cool touch.

The axcel is the most repeatable sight I've ever used


----------



## 12 RingFling (Sep 11, 2010)

I’ve got mine on a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL. Works great.


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

I should be getting mine this week. I'll report back on how I like it. 

I'll be using it on my Axcel Achieve.


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

What lenses are you guys using in it?


----------



## Tlymburner (Aug 19, 2020)

12 RingFling said:


> I’ve got mine on a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL. Works great.


Did you need to buy any other pieces to mount the lense on your fast Eddie?


----------



## NoDakarcherydude (Aug 8, 2021)

12 RingFling said:


> I’ve got mine on a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL. Works great.


I have a Fast Eddie XL also. Is it hard to put together and get setup? Not worried about it being a challenge, just curious if it is a major pain or pretty simple


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

UV3XL on CBE Vertex perfect fit, no other mods needed. Originally was going to use Axcell Landslyde or Achieve but couldn't find any available. Happy with Vertex.


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

I have been using one for almost a year. I have had a Shibuya and now an Excel XP. Works great and no problems.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I really wanted to LOVE the UV3XL!!! I used the drilled UV lens and short piece of fiber. It worked fantastic for indoor 3D but SUCKED as soon as I took it outside!!!! No matter what I did, no matter what color I used, I could NOT see the fiber once I was outside!!!!

I tried using their reflective dots, reticles, triangles and crosshairs... None of them were an improvement to a pin... 

I was very disappointed in the UV2 and UV3XL as a 3D scope. I ended up keeping the UV2 for shooting spots and traded the UV3XL for a Shrewd Optum with an LP lite kit and lens. If I had to go back to a pin, at least I could go back to my 45* angle pin....


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> I really wanted to LOVE the UV3XL!!! I used the drilled UV lens and short piece of fiber. It worked fantastic for indoor 3D but SUCKED as soon as I took it outside!!!! No matter what I did, no matter what color I used, I could NOT see the fiber once I was outside!!!!
> 
> I tried using their reflective dots, reticles, triangles and crosshairs... None of them were an improvement to a pin...
> 
> I was very disappointed in the UV2 and UV3XL as a 3D scope. I ended up keeping the UV2 for shooting spots and traded the UV3XL for a Shrewd Optum with an LP lite kit and lens. If I had to go back to a pin, at least I could go back to my 45* angle pin....


I have the center drilled 6x lens on mine running the fiber in the middle then wrapped around the housing and mines bright with every color I’ve done it with outside. I don’t have to use my light ever.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

Replaced the fiber on my lens with a dot for outdoor 3D and Field....much better.


----------



## tpham32 (Oct 17, 2018)

I ran the .019" w/ 4X lens UV2 and the .010" double pin w/ 6X lens UV3XL for mostly 3D and some indoor for the longest time. There are definitely pros and cons, like anything else. I'll start off with what I liked about it. 

Pros:

It was super lightweight
The light was built-in
It looked great
Easy to swap out cartridges
Customer service is great

Cons:

The cartridges are prone to cracking where the set screws are to hold it in place
Battery didn't last very long
the .010" green pin disappeared on bright targets
the shape is not exactly circular so it is a bit harder to perfectly align it with your peep w/o an aftermarket ring


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

the last line is why i sold mine.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

just bought one for indoor and 3D (from Lancaster) yesterday, hope to try it out soon...


----------

